# my house is kibble free! question about detox



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I started PMR with by pit bull and border collie mix almost 4 weeks ago. Everything is great, they each had a few days of loose stool and I had to teach the bcX to not run away from her bowl with her bones but otherwise the switch has been great. Already I am noticing they weight levelling out, muscle tone is better, I think coats are getting softer (they need a bath to be sure), my apbt's breath is MUCH better and she hasn't farted since.
My two gsd males switched on friday and again everything is going smooth. All of them are easily pooping 1/4 the amount they used to and drinking significantly less water!! I've always stressed about how much water everyone drank and now, instead of refilling multiple bowls many times per day I am dumping slobbery, unfinished water once per day, can't complain!
My questions is with a detox process. Evie the border collie cross would be my 'unhealthiest' dog. She has always been prone to skin and ear issues and she licks her feet. I think the feet licking has become largely behavioural and her feet being always wet from licking makes her lick more which creates more bacteria and so on. Always has had very yeasty, smelly, red feet. We have done elimination kibble diets in the past, blood work and taken samples from her feet and nothing major is wrong. 
Sooo, since the switch to raw she immediately started licking her feet more. Tore open the pads on her two hind feet. 3 of her feet are very red stained. Her one front foot looks great though, which is keeping me hopeful. This is one of the worst episodes we have had with her feet. Now I am hopeful this is just a detox process. The pads she tore up have since healed, and her one front foot looks better every day. I know it will take time for the staining to go away, and time for the behavioural part of it to be replaced, but I just want others input as to this being a detox process. The skin is the largest organ and I have coached many people through food changes explaining about detox and skin issues. And her feet are improving now, slowly and after first getting worse. I think I have answered my own question but would like input.
Other than that I am so happy with the raw change, and really look forward to more positive changes over the coming weeks. A huge thank you to this forum for all the knowldge and information. I have read thread after thread after thread prior to making the switch to raw and I am very grateful for the information on this site!


----------



## Karma6577 (Jan 22, 2013)

I have a yeasty dog too and what I have found that works is a probiotic..I use two different ones..springtime longevity and animal essentials. That's great that everyone is loving the RAW diet..it's a life saver and helps manage medical issues.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Try Vetericyn.
It got rid of any and all scratching/stink/skin issues we had, including pyoderma.
I spray a tiny bit onto the pin brush before grooming my dog.
There are any red or itchy areas, I spray him liberally.
Can also be used to clean the ears. I will never, ever be without it in the house.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

You could try a soak in some goldenseal tea - this actually halted a bad spider bite on my hand that was INSANELY itchy (and the pain that was creeping up my arm)...and lasted for hours!

buy tea bags - "celebration herbals" is a brand - 1 bag per c. of boiling water and steep to room temp and soak each paw (divide into sep. bowls re: cross contamination - so perhaps do 2 bags...can add a calendula tea bag too - speeds up healing....safe if licked off, but I would wrap after foot massage of organic coconut oil (100% effective against yeast)

overall sounds like on way to healing...yeah!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Are you sure it's not a food allergy? Many dogs are allergic to certain proteins. Otherwise, it could be habitual or nervous, if it's not medical.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Congrats on going raw!
When I started feeding raw about 18 years ago, there wasn’t much out there on the subject except for Pat McKay and Kymethy Schultz diets, so I combined the two recipes including supplements. It’s so funny you mentioned limited water intake and poop size! Back then, Pat McKay’s logic was “feed them until they turn away from a full bowl of food” (which I abandoned on day 4 of the raw diet!!! ). So the dogs ate about 5 to 6 pounds of raw meat each for 3 days straight…..never pooped and never drank any water for that period! When they finally did poop on day 3…..it was the size of a Teacup Poodle! LOL Their bodies just consumed it all!

And THEN the detoxing started!
Because most prepared dog food is chucked full of chemicals and additives, when switched to a raw diet, the immune system is affected and they begin a “healing” as some people call it, or more commonly called a “detox” as you have stated, as their body tries to purge the toxins. Now that you’ve changed to raw, those “toxins” have to somehow escape the body. Dogs could show upsetting signs such as drainage from the ears and/or eyes, vomiting, diarrhea, stool that will smell SO bad it would make the strongest stomach urp! Stool with strange colors, mucousey stool, discharge from the penis or vagina, bad breath, ITCHING….even MORE than he was itching before, licking himself, and, as you have mentioned, thru the skin such as open sores or making him smell like last week’s garbage that’s been rotting out in the sun! LOL
BTW, the tea's, coconut oil, probiotic's and digestive enzymes that were mentioned by Gator and Karma are great! Please consider them.

Excreting these toxins could take from a few days, to a few months, depending on how much toxic waste his system has held on to (all dogs are different). A dog will have even more toxins in his system from the vaccinations he’s had and if he has been treated with topical insecticides’. Some dogs will have a mild detox some won’t. It may get worse before it gets better, so wait it out, because if you go to a regular vet, some will probably tell you that you are killing your dog and will want to give him antibiotics or steroids or more toxic chemicals to put on sores! Have heart…..it will pass! Just be ready for possible detoxing and what screwy path it might take. BUT….the results of a healthier dog inside and out will be a great reward for you but especially for your babies. It sounds like your girl is finally on the path to wellness!!!!
You can help them detox even further by using herbals and homeopathic’s. If you’d like info on this, please feel free to PM me.
Good Luck on your journey!
Moms


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Good post Moms! great explaination of possibiities.

Detox can stress the liver, so Milk thistle for repair. Parsley water to cleanse the kidneys (occasionally)


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Thankyou everyone for the info and kind words! 
We have ruled out food allergies. She has been on a number of different foods over the years, never gone with vet hypoallergenic foods but have done feeding trials/controlled all treats for 6-10 weeks per type of food and never did it seem to make a difference. 
She has always been on a holistic, dry dog food that is grain free. I have always been very particular abot ingredients and the sources of those ingredients. So she's not starting out from a complete garbage food but still kibble. What she has eaten for the past year is the GO! fit & free adult.
I have used coconut oil on her feet in the past and it did help but she LOVES it. I have to watch her very carefully for a while after as she so badly wanted to lick it off. And like I said, I do think the licking is part behavioural. She gets worse if I am at a dog show on a weekend with the other dogs and she doesn't get her regular excercise. That's the main reason we started agility a few years ago. I have many different toys available to her to keep her busy and replicate the sucking behaviour but she still likes to lick her feet. 
And she does get a digestive enzyme/probiotic a few times a week, maybe I will start using it daily. 
I have found that the more I mess with her feet, the worse they end up so I try not to touch them if I can help it. I do shave between the pads regularily with a 30 blade, and wash her feet regularily. When they get really bad I will treat with an herbal cream or the coconut oil. I will try the tea soak, that's a great idea!
And we use vetericyn for her ears, only thing other than antibiotics that clear up her infections. I love the stuff but I haven't tried it on her feet yet. As I said, I get worried to do too much to her feet as it sometimes makes it worse. 
You know everyone says mutts are healthier. I have 3 purebreds and none of them have issues, just the mutt lol. But I love her and hope that, after settling in with the raw, her feet will finally clear up for good and she will never get another ear infection


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Vetericyn is a bleach = chemicals 
Try Witch Hazel or Organic Apple Cider Vinegar in her ears.
I wonder if shaving her pads are making her lick them? You know how itchy it is in unmentionable places when hair starts to grow back? Maybe?????


----------

